# Project A119 : US planned to nuke the MOON



## Flash (Nov 27, 2012)

> While the U.S. was the first to land a man on the moon, in the late 1950s, it was losing the space race. You remember: the U.S.S.R. put the first satellite into orbit (Sputnik 1) and successfully completed the first manned space flight (Yuri Gagarin).
> 
> The U.S. needed a boost. It needed something to show it could compete in the space race. It needed -- *to blow up the moon*, it was reported on Monday.
> In reality, that's hyperbolic. The U.S. couldn't blow up the moon. It couldn't even propel a hydrogen bomb to the moon. It was too heavy, so the best the U.S. could do was send an atomic bomb to the moon. The secret project was alternatively called “A Study of Lunar Research Flights" or “Project A119” but -- as you probably know -- was never carried out.
> ...


Source: Project A119, or how the U.S. nearly 'blew up' the moon - National Technology | Examiner.com


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 27, 2012)

dumb yanks.
they want to shoot and nuke everything

dumb yanks.
they want to shoot and nuke everything


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 27, 2012)

Why do they want to blow up the moon?its beautiful.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2012)

combo breaker


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

thats sad


----------



## D@rekills4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Meh...
I will go patent the Moon now, so if they really blow it up in the future, I could atleast sue them.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 27, 2012)

D@rekills4 said:


> Meh...
> I will go patent the Moon now, so if they really blow it up in the future, I could atleast sue them.



Sue US?  Good one, bro.

But why would they attack moon? There's no oil on moon!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 27, 2012)

is this true news? doesnt seem like... anyways check out the philadelphia project.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Sue US?  Good one, bro.
> 
> But why would they attack moon? There's no oil on moon!





Nuke this, nuke that.
Who the hell doesn't love explosions.



I think they wanted to make a logo or something up there.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 27, 2012)

D@rekills4 said:


> Nuke this, nuke that.
> Who the hell doesn't love explosions.
> 
> 
> ...



Fireworks all world can see!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

D@rekills4 said:


> Nuke this, nuke that.
> Who the hell doesn't love explosions.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> is this true news? doesnt seem like... anyways check out the philadelphia project.


Philadelphia experiment was proved to an hoax. It's only possible if they use Camouflage-technology from G.I.JOE.
*www.scientificexploration.org/journal/jse_08_1_vallee.pdf

It's not a HOAX. Nuking the moon was already on the news, few years earlier.
US planned one big nuclear blast for mankind | Science | The Observer

But,it came to limelight now with a proof from the "Biography of Carl Sagan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia "

Imagine what will happen, if there is NO MOON for EARTH?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2012)

What ?? are there terrorists hiding up there ???? 

:angry: rotest.:


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2012)

It was just a plan to let the Soviets know, "Look, who's the Big Daddy now".
Thankfully, it was averted.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am sure Micheal Bay will be one of the first to try it .


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Imagine what will happen, if there is NO MOON for EARTH?



Earth would have a ring like Saturn. That would be cool too, IMHO.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

Where will the Lunatics go , if they bomb the Moon ???


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 28, 2012)

plan to nuke moon isnt all that surprising if we consider the extreme competition between them, both countries were willing to do just anything to reach ever farther, deeper into space. Much of the space exploration in those times is more because of this political rivalry rather than  for benefit of science. They were willing to risk accidents, very high failure rate, invest huge amounts of money, stole best brains from Germany.

Moon was supposed to be next major military base for them, next major colony and possibly next major war. unfortunately moon didnt turn out to be all that interesting and was pretty costly for human exploration.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 28, 2012)

A new way to create job and revive  economy , make new weapons and create employments and blow up planets


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 28, 2012)

the Moon belongs to Toby Queef


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 28, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Where will the Lunatics go , if they bomb the Moon ???



mental hospital (x_x)


----------

